# Welche Monitore haben den schmalsten Aussenrahmen?



## MaxMax (2. Januar 2012)

Hi, ich würd mir gerne ein neues 3x24"-27" eyefinity setup gönnen, vorzugsweise alles ausser TN+Film, aber ich such monis mit superdünnen rahmen, damit der tote bereich so gering wie möglich bleibt....da hilft aber geizhals wenig, da wird keine rahmenbreite angegeben, und wenn ich nach slim modellen suche, lande ich eher bei so designer monis die nur nach hinten hin ultraschmal sind, gibts vl. einen fachbegriff wie monitore mit extrem schlanken aussenrahmen heissen? oder hat wer mal eine www seite gefunden wo wäre so monitore nach der rahmengrösse sortiert hat?
vielen dank
lg


----------



## Voodoo2 (3. Januar 2012)

da
 findeste kaum rahmengrösse besser gesagt die breite des rahmen 
schau dir mal lieber ein paar modele an die dich ansbrechen und gib die model bezeichnung in der google bild such leiste ein   (besser als nichts )


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

die NEC MultiSync Reihe hat meines wissens, die dünnsten rahmen. 
die meisten modelle haben auch nen ips-panel.
google mal nach den modellen, dann weist du es genauer...

zb der hier in 27", aber mit tn panel
MONITOR MULTISYNC EA273WM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Superwip (3. Januar 2012)

Der Samsung MD230 hat auch einen nur 1,52cm breiten Rahmen


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2012)

Kann man nioch nicht kaufen:LG kündigt 27-Zoll-3D-Monitor mit IPS-Panel an - lg, monitor, 3d, aber trozdem schmaler Rahmen.


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kann man nioch nicht kaufen:LG kündigt 27-Zoll-3D-Monitor mit IPS-Panel an - lg, monitor, 3d, aber trozdem schmaler Rahmen.


 den wollte ich auch erst posten, aber das bringt ja nix, da es nicht zu kaufen gibt...
aber der monitor gefällt mir sehr gut


----------

